# deutsche Unmlaute Samba Web und Datenaustausch Windows

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier massive Probleme mit den deutschen Umlauten.

Bei mir am Rechner scheint alles OK zu sein. D.h. ich kann Dateien mit Umlauten scheinbat korrekt lesen und erstellen. Ich kann im Web posten. Ich bekomme alles korrekt angezeigt.

Greife ich aus einer virtuellen Maschine mit Windows über Samba auf meine Freigaben zu. Alles OK

Ich schiebe Dateien auf USB Sticks mit Fat oder auch mit NTFS Filesystem. Ich lese sie von dort. Alles OK.

Werden die Dateien jedoch auf einem anderen Windows PC geöffnet stimmen die Umlaute nicht mehr. Schaue ich mir Post's im Web unter Windows an stimmen die Umlaute nicht mehr.

Wo setzte ich mit der Fehlersuche an? Bestimmt nicht in Redmond  :Wink: .

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

scheinbar kann keiner helfen. Ich vermute auch langsam, daß das Problem auf der Gegenseite besteht.

Kann mir jemand helfen.

Werden die folgenden Zeichen bei euch korrekt dargestellt.

Q (Eine Figur bei Enterprise  :Wink: )

? Fragezeichen

ß scharfes S oder Szet

ä A Umlaut

Ü U Umlaut

€ was von der DM übrigblieb

G. R.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Werden die Dateien jedoch auf einem anderen Windows PC geöffnet stimmen die Umlaute nicht mehr. Schaue ich mir Post's im Web unter Windows an stimmen die Umlaute nicht mehr.

 Hm.., ich vermute das es mit der Kodierung zu tun hat,

zb: wenn die Dateien mit "iso88591" gespeichert wurden, du sie dann aber mit utf8 ausliest oder umgekehrt.

Versuche doch mal zum Testen im Web Browser eine andere Kodierung zu nutzen. (diese Einstellung findest du idR unter "Ansicht")

Sprich du solltest möglichst immer die selbe Kodierung verwenden, dann sollte es klappen.

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Werden die folgenden Zeichen bei euch korrekt dargestellt.
> 
> Q (Eine Figur bei Enterprise )
> 
> ? Fragezeichen
> ...

 Ja, wird hier korrekt dargestellt.

MfG

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Werden die Dateien jedoch auf einem anderen Windows PC geöffnet stimmen die Umlaute nicht mehr. Schaue ich mir Post's im Web unter Windows an stimmen die Umlaute nicht mehr. Hm.., ich vermute das es mit der Kodierung zu tun hat,
> 
> zb: wenn die Dateien mit "iso88591" gespeichert wurden, du sie dann aber mit utf8 ausliest oder umgekehrt.
> 
> Versuche doch mal zum Testen im Web Browser eine andere Kodierung zu nutzen. (diese Einstellung findest du idR unter "Ansicht")
> ...

 

OK,

dann liegt es wohl an der Bayerischen Finanzverwaltung, die das Elster Programm erschaffen. Die kommen wohl nicht mit UTF 8 zurecht.

G. R.

----------

